
Apple fires employee after daughter's iPhone X video goes viral - rayascott
https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/28/apple-fires-employee-over-iphone-x-video/
======
pxeboot
The fact that the employee was present during the filming of this makes me
suspect it was done intentionally.

~~~
ilanco
What does he stand to gain, surely this is a breach of contract.

~~~
pxeboot
His daughter gets famous and gets into a career she wanted?

~~~
jsgo
It is fleeting though: her “fame” and potentially career (though seems like
that isn’t her end goal, seems more like she’s like every teenager I’ve met
who wants to publicly video document everything and use it as some kind of
social interaction) are predicated on access to prerelease Apple hardware.
That’s gone now.

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15576895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15576895)

------
pfarnsworth
In the video he leaked Apple employee QR codes, and code names for unreleased
products. He was very careless and deserves to get fired, given the position
of trust he was given by Apple. I'm not sure why he was so careless or why he
thought it was a good idea, but it clearly shows a lack of judgement on his
part.

